# Baby betta fish!!!!!!



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I was in Petco today with my mom, she was looking for carpet cleaner for pet messes (thank you, kitty) and I just had to look at the betta section. It was a little hard because in the last two months I had lost three of the four bettas the I had, including my favorite girly. Anyway so I noticed that a few rows down from the bettas was what looked like more bettas sooo I took a look and I found BABY BETTAS! Yes my petco sells baby bettas! I couldn't resist so I bought one. So after my super long story, my question is does taking care of a baby betta differ from the care of an adult betta? I bought a small home for it (it's so tiny I can't tell if it's male or female) and baby betta pellet food. I want to give it the proper care so it can grow big and healthy.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They have been selling them a while, and most people hate that fact. I'm one of them.
Their requirements are a lot different then adults- 

Their food needs to be very high quality, and live is really ideal.. and fed more often.
A little warmer temps
Their water needs to be more clean then average- but not overly clean..

Sadly, even very experienced keepers have a hard time with those baby bettas sometimes. Sometimes some aren't as small as others.. but I've seen all ages of those babies being sold. Just sad.. the really young ones aren't ideal for the average person. 

Is there a way to show a picture of it? Curious to see how much of a baby it actually is.. maybe you got lucky and got one a little older.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of it right now, and I'm pretty sure it's a baby. It's very very tiny maybe about the size of a dime. I'm letting it settle into a new tank so I'm waiting to take pictures of it. Well it's not really a tank, it's one of those betta cube things. I know that is not a good permeant home for bettas, but it's so small I figured it was a good size for now. I have a much large tank that I plan on moving it too when it gets bigger. I'm also afraid that the filter might suck the little guy up. So far it's lively and swimming around, and it ate some food a little while ago. How often should I change the water? How often should I feed it? What else do they require?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Poor guys. Juveniles shouldn't be seperated at such a young age. It's worse they go into small bowls/tanks without proper food or water changes. I wish they'd leave babies and juvies up to us breeders who can properly care for them.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

That doesn't answer any of my questions. I would like to know how to take care of this fish properly, seeing as it requires more than an adult.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

While I don't support them selling baby fish as that is really hard on the fish. You have the fish now and at least it's not in a small store cup anymore. We can all start a petition against petshops selling baby fish later. For now, congratulations on your new fish! I think this site can provide you with good advice, they just also want to make sure you understand the difference between a good pet to have, and a pet the store should not be selling- I think you understand that, but again you already have the fish so...

I agree with live food, if you can get it and the source you get it from is good enough that you do not have to worry about parasites. Also, try: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3295905 These are flakes and a breeder i know said he crushes them up and gives them to fry (really young bettas). They are pretty good quality from what I've heard. This will allow you to give the betta more variety.

Can you heat the tank you have him in? You need to be REALLY careful with small tanks as the heaters available can overheat the water and cook your fish. What is in the bigger tank? Is it possible to float the small tank in the bigger tank (so the watter in the small tank will be warm)? I think 80 degreed F is good for a baby betta, but someone else will know more. I just know adults are happy at 76ish and babies need it to be warmer. (Not too hot though. You'll hurt the fish. 85 is the limit, I think...)

You could also get a pre-filter sponge: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250 I have one and it'll keep the baby from getting hurt by the filter. You can also try the methods mentioned on this site to baffle the water coming out of the filter. 

Next, get this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147371 It will give you a better heads up on when to change the water. You'll need to be really careful, attentive, and watchful.
It's a baby, after all. Good luck and report back to us as frequently as you can, please.

Now, as mentioned earlier: http://www.change.org/petitions/petco-stop-selling-baby-bettas


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for the information! The tank I plan on putting it in is a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater and filter, and I totally didn't think of the sponge. The small tank (cube thing) I have him/her is in is only temporary but it is in my room, which is the warmest room in the house, and when I took the water temp. earlier it was about 78 degrees.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just want to make sure the little guy gets proper care that it wouldn't have gotten in the pet store. So far it seems to be adjusting well, it's very active and exploring its new little home. I really wish I could have bought all the bettas but I only have so much room :/


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Why is it whenever someone asks for help other people put in their opinions??

Anyways, alot of people have had trouble keeping them alive and not just noobs to fishkeeping. I think it all depends on how old the fish is. I have seen some really TINY ones that probably shouldnt be sold and some not so tiny ones. 


Somewhere on here is a much larger thread about the baby bettas. Probably alot of help in that. 

What I did was, since I have several large tanks that are heated and I heard that many of the babies did not do so well in larger tanks, I floated the cup in a heated tank and used a eyedropper type thing to swap out the water. I crushed up the pellets and he ate them but I also had frozen blood worms. 

Im assuming the baby came from petco. Depending on the baby's size - I would start the baby out in one of their pet keepers. I think the largest one is 2.5-3 gallons and for some reason the same exact ones are cheaper in the reptile section (with green lids). The hagen elite 25 watt fits perfectly in them. And I would add in plents of plants and such so that the little guy feels secure. 

I have also heard that covering the top with plastic wrap (with holes) helps because it keeps the humidity high.

Good Luck

I picked female the other day that was labled as an VT F but she was maybe an inch long. She didint move much but when I added more silk plants, she really perked up.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tikibirds said:


> Why is it whenever someone asks for help other people put in their opinions??


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a couple of the critter keepers but I found some better tanks that have filters and I find them much easier to clean then the critter keepers. Right now the little baby is in one of those cube things, which I know is not a good permeant home, but I am keeping the little guy in there for now until it's bigger. Then I'll move it to a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater and a filter. I have one plant (that's all the would fit) and gravel and the betta cube has a little. I found pellets that are very very tiny from Hikari, which is the same company I buy my adult betta pellets and blood worms from.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a bit more info:

Food: Omega seems to still be the best as it has the protien and nutrients that bettas really need. It comes in pellets and flakes. Bettas like variety, so both work. If you use pellets, try soaking them in some water taken from the tank for 15 minutes so they will be soft and gentle on your fish's stomach. Blood worms are treats, but too often and your betta will miss out on good nutrients. Anyway, if you get the flakes they are easy since they break into smaller pieces- just gotta watch them and make sure you clean the water frequently.

Cleaning: Difficult... try that amonia alert I talked about earlier. I think the general rule was 1 50% change and one 100% change per week for a gallon... 

Cycling: Since your betta cannot go into the larget aquarium yet, have you thought about using the time to put your tank through the nigrogen cycle? http://www.myfishtank.net/articles/fishless-cycle/
You can use a variety of methods as well as one that uses the amonia alert I told you about before: http://www.csupomona.edu/~jskoga/Aquariums/Ammonia.html

You've got the time, might as well cycle the tank. 
Filtering: Yep, the pre-filter sponge is great! I've also placed one over an airstone so the water is very gentle but still oxegenated and filtered.

Plants: Try to see if you can get some Java Moss. Java moss helps keep the water clean, so your fish has less amonia to put up with between cleanings.

Heat: Sounds like you got that covered.

Toys: My betta adores this: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Floating-Betta-Log/dp/B0027ITKBS

Decor: Make sure you drag nylons across anythign you want to put in the want. If it tears them, it'll hurt your fish. Bettas like to hide sometimes (making the cups in the store all the more terrible) so if you get anything with a hole, make sure your thumb fits through so the betta won't get stuck.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have all silk plants and cut off anything that will rip betta fins, I also make sure none of the decor have sharp edges. I've had two fish with fin rot and it is a bitch to reverse. I usually feed my betta pellets, but I do give them blood worms as treats. And yes I was planning on cycling the larger tank. Thanks for all the advice and info it's much appreciated


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

You're welcome. I wasn't sure what all you knew or had tried and I've been researching and talking to breeders and figured the best information is advice you can share.

How is your baby doing? Still exploring?


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yup, swimming around and looking all the stuff on my desk. Swimming through the plant and looking at the glass pebbles I put in there with it. Also too some interest in my big red male betta, Dante who's tank it right to the the baby's. I can't stop watching it, it's so darn cute!


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Watching is good! It means you'll know immediatly if there is any change in behavior- much easier to do when the fish can swim freely. Sounds like you really saved that little baby. Good job!


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! Though I really wish I could have gotten all of them  I couldn't believe that Petco had such little fish and in those nasty cups too!


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

I am always horrified by those stores. I have been told the following:
1. Bettas fear large tanks.
2. Bettas eat plants
3. Bettas like mirrors.
4. Betta fish do not need:
a. Filters
b. Heaters
c. Lights
5. Bettas do not jump out of tanks
6. Bettas get lonely... that's why we sell tank dividers and keep them close together. They fight, so you have to sepperate them, but they do enjoy being around each other.
7. You only need one kind of food. They only have minute-long memories.

Walmart is the worst. I've seen bettas there with barely any water, and other times they refilled the cups with tap water! Yes, using bottled water isn't the best because it doesn't have good minerals... but you still condition tap water. Ugh, the pet stores are set up to sell things. They have 'betta bowls' and fancy betta tanks. I think the company knows these are stupid, but they sell so the company trains their employees with false information because technically a betta 'can' live in those tanks. 

Anyway, have you picked a name for your baby? What does he/she look like?


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know! It's awful! I could just on forever on how much pet store conditions are freaking terrible. I haven't picked a name yet because I don't know if it's a boy or a girl, I can't really tell since it's so tiny. So I just nicknamed it Cutie for right now, I'll pick a much better name later. I want to say Cutie's cambodian colored, with a little cream colored body and light pink fins and tail. Though I don't know if the color will change once Cutie gets older.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a lovely girl that I got as a Petco Baby Betta. I floated her cup in my larger heated tank to keep her warm and crushed her pellets so that they wold be small enough for her to eat. She is now the biggest girl in my sorority.
The most important things for you new baby is heat, food, and clean water.
You sound like you know what you're doing now so good luck and congrats on your new baby!


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you! I'm going to try and be good fish mama


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooh my home town  Spent the first 29 years of my life there, Indeed 



IndeedPanda said:


> I have a bit more info:
> 
> Food: Omega seems to still be the best as it has the protien and nutrients that bettas really need. It comes in pellets and flakes. Bettas like variety, so both work. If you use pellets, try soaking them in some water taken from the tank for 15 minutes so they will be soft and gentle on your fish's stomach. Blood worms are treats, but too often and your betta will miss out on good nutrients. Anyway, if you get the flakes they are easy since they break into smaller pieces- just gotta watch them and make sure you clean the water frequently.
> To add to that.. Omega is a very great brand to feed... but being as small as she says, she should look into live foods to give the extra oomph that a tiny baby needs for growing. The diet is one of the most important things at this stage. Freeze dried is not something you want to offer them at this point.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, you gave some good advice, but wanted to clarify a few things.

I think your baby will do fine.. you are doing all the right things by asking and researching  Good luck, and looking forward to pictures!


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

I will as soon as I can locate my camera.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah, that's good to know! I'm glad we have experienced members here as there is sooo much information around it is hard to always know what to believe.


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Update- The little guy is really active, has eaten twice today, and even its colors are brighter then yesterday ^^


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Great news!


----------

